# Jaragar watches?



## captain kid

I did a search but couldn't find much on Jaragar watches.

Are they in the same category as Goer and other cheap Chinese watches?
I've seen some pictures of them and the finish looks very good, perfect even.



















So what's the story.
Is the finish really very good?
Are they waterproof?
Do they fall apart after six months?

By looking at the pictures they seem the deal of the century for a €20 watch.:-s


----------



## Dapper

captain kid said:


>


That's my watch & photograph ;-)

I bought the watch new about four years ago from HK. At the time, there was also a black dial version available. Having received the white one I tried to obtain the black as well but both styles disappeared - despite some searching I've not seen either offered anywhere since.
The detail and finish on the watch is excellent & it certainly has the appearance of a good quality piece. Much better than a Goer watch that I used to own. 
Timekeeping & reliability have also been very good. It's one of those automatics that springs to life as soon as it's picked up no matter how long it's been lying in the box.

Two more pics....

This one shows the lovely guilloche style dial pattern.......










......'Swiss Design' on the bottom of the dial.

.......attractive rotor decoration with oddly offset pivot......










Cheers


----------



## captain kid

Thank you. I now feel confident in buying a Jaragar watch.
I was browsing some more on this forum and noticed the picture borrowed was indeed from here. 

Do you know anything about Winner branded watches. They also look very good on pictures.


----------



## mleok

Dapper said:


> That's my watch & photograph ;-)
> 
> This one shows the lovely guilloche style dial pattern.......


This is a nice looking watch, did you purchase it on eBay? I've been looking there, but haven't been able to find a similar model, perhaps they have discontinued it since four years ago.


----------



## Dapper

mleok said:


> This is a nice looking watch, did you purchase it on eBay? I've been looking there, but haven't been able to find a similar model, perhaps they have discontinued it since four years ago.


Yes, ebay. Just checked & I actually bought it in Feb 2008 from seller 'dingyenghee'. At the time 'daliva'







also had them. I haven't seen the model offered anywhere since then :-( ;-)


----------



## mleok

Thanks, it's a pity, because the dial is very elegant.


----------



## seagullfan

The pivot isn't offset... it's a sticker on the main "real" rotor 

It's a 20 euro watch...engraving costs money you know


----------



## rich5665

I've seen a few Jaragars on ebay, mostly open hearts. Lucky123shop seems to be carrying some Jaragar models right now. Nothing as nice as the photos that have been posted though.


----------



## rich5665

Actually every.deal has a nice Jaragar Chronograph listed under "NEW White Automatic Mechanical 6 Hands Mens Watch Light" I have purchase several watches from him. With the exception of one Fuyate that looks like a factory reject, I've been quite happy with his watches.


----------



## mleok

rich5665 said:


> I've seen a few Jaragars on ebay, mostly open hearts. Lucky123shop seems to be carrying some Jaragar models right now. Nothing as nice as the photos that have been posted though.


Yes, I ended up ordering one of the open heart models, but I do like the simple elegance of the white dialed model above.


----------



## rich5665

I have my eye on one of these Winner De Villes. I like the simple elegance as well.


----------



## Seele

rich5665 said:


> I have my eye on one of these Winner De Villes. I like the simple elegance as well.


There's an earlier thread about those; the consensus is... cringe-worthy :-(


----------



## Martin_B

Aren't these the models that now are Semdu's? I remember a prototype with 'deville' on them.

If you like the models, try these: http://www.semduwatches.com/

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Seele

Martin_B said:


> Aren't these the models that now are Semdu's? I remember a prototype with 'deville' on them.
> 
> If you like the models, try these: http://www.semduwatches.com/
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Martin,

Those Semdu watches were for the domestic market, along with bogus Swiss markings. But the Winner watches have nothing to do with Semdu at all, and the DeVille Coaxial Chronometer markings are totally bogus.


----------



## Martin_B

Seele said:


> Martin,
> 
> Those Semdu watches were for the domestic market, along with bogus Swiss markings. But the Winner watches have nothing to do with Semdu at all, and the DeVille Coaxial Chronometer markings are totally bogus.


You're right. I compared the pics with the Semdu, and they look quite different.
Still I would recommend the semdu over the winner ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Seele

Martin_B said:


> You're right. I compared the pics with the Semdu, and they look quite different.
> Still I would recommend the semdu over the winner ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Apparently, Winner watches are made to a much lower standard than Semdu, but I do not know how Jaragar compares: perhaps both Winner and Jaragar are eBay-only brands?


----------



## rich5665

I read a wiki regarding the various grades of Chinese Watches. There are a few listed under Mushroom Brands that could qualify as low grade. In my opinion, if you like the watch then it. 

:rodekaart Trying to compare Fuyates, Goers, Jaragars... to the Semdu watches is a bit pointless, one is an apple the other an orange. I'm sure Rex's watches are of better quality then the Winners and Wilons and such. These watches are the Dollar watches of our time. They work. Are fun to collect, and when they stop working; will be even more fun to tear down. Besides, all the watches that are sold in the US stores (in this price range) tend to be Quartz Movements and digital, what's the fun in that.

I say buy the Jaragar, post a review, let us know how you like your purchase.

I'll tuck my soapbox away now. :-d


----------



## mleok

I wanted to follow up with a review of the Jaragar open heart watch which I purchased for approximately $20 (inclusive of shipping) on eBay.

It has approximately a 41mm case, and the case appears to be chrome plated base metal, as opposed to stainless steel, since it was formed using a casting process, and one can see the mold lines in between the lugs. To be fair, the watch clearly states that it has a "stainless back," which I take to indicate that the rest of the case is not stainless steel, so it is not attempting to misrepresent itself in that regard.

The case generally appears to be less well finished in the hidden area between the lugs, and this is most apparent when the band is removed. The band itself is a bit plasticky, but seems to be odor free unlike some other pleather bands.

The dial is quite nicely finished, with a guilloche pattern in the inner dial, and the most obvious flaw when viewed under a 10x loupe is a very thin ribbon of blue metal emanating from the center of the 24 hour subdial at the 3 o'clock position. The open heart, which displays the balance wheel in motion, is at the 9 o'clock position, and a "power reserve" indicator is at the 6 o'clock position.

The "power reserve" indicator is non-functional, and is slaved to the 24 hour hand, except that it rotates counterclockwise with the passage of time. Instead of the non-functional "power reserve" indicator, I would have preferred having a day/night sun/moon indicator at that location. The movement itself is very plain, and does not appear to finished or embellished in any way. Even a utilitarian Seiko 7S26 movement would have been more interesting to look at through the display caseback.

The movement is automatic, and supports handwinding and is nonhacking. Handwinding the watch with the crown takes some effort, since is very stiff, and there is a tendency for my fingers to slip on the relatively smooth crown.

For the price, it is a very pretty watch, although I am concerned about what the case is actually made of, and am somewhat put off by the non-functional power indicator, and the stiffness of the handwinding. The finishing between the lugs is somewhat poor, but this is not apparent except under close scrutiny.

In my mind, this watch falls far short of the wonderfully elegant white dialed model in the first post, and the chrome plated base metal case makes it unlikely that it will become part of my regular rotation.

For now, I am content to wear my Folio Big Date Open Heart Automatic instead, which I purchased for $28 (inclusive of shipping), but which sometimes goes for less. The main improvements in my mind are the all stainless steel construction, better leather band, more nicely finished movement, and 5 ATM water resistance. Of course, like many of the cheaper implementations of the big date complication, it goes from 00 to 39, instead of 01 to 31, but the recessed quickset button makes it easy to set the date. One oversight in this particular model is the presence of lume on the hour markers, but not the watch hands.


----------



## Dapper

mleok said:


> I wanted to follow up with a review of the Jaragar open heart watch.......


I enjoyed reading your review, thanks for posting it :-!

Spotted, and ordered, another Jaragar a couple of weeks ago b-)

I'll post some photos when it arrives, this is the seller's pic........










Cheers


----------



## mleok

Dapper said:


> I enjoyed reading your review, thanks for posting it :-!
> 
> Spotted, and ordered, another Jaragar a couple of weeks ago b-)
> 
> I'll post some photos when it arrives, this is the seller's pic........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That's an interesting looking watch, it looks similar to the following white faced watch from Wilon, but the Jaragar looks nicer, with the slightly recessed center dial, and the slight ripple effect on the rest of the dial. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about your Jaragar when it arrives.


----------



## rich5665

I have to agree. I have the Wilon as well, the Jaragar looks a bit more elegant.


----------



## mleok

I found a photo of a white dialed version of the Jaragar watch, where the finish on the dial is a bit more obvious.


----------



## Dapper

Just arrived this morning so here are a few quick shots & first impressions ;-).......

The overall effect is very pretty.

The attractive blue hands are hard to see until the lighting angle is right. Case shape is similar to the large white dial model but the fake lug screwheads have been replaced with little cast 'domes'.....










.......close-up shows print bleed that, of course, isn't apparent to the naked eye.......










......very scratchy finish on the movement but it's running & keeping time ;-)










Strap & buckle are signed but the 'leather' is like vinyl :think:

Build & finish are significantly poorer quality than the large white dial model.

It's a 'cheap & cheerful' piece that looks good at first glance but don't look too closely ;-)


----------



## rich5665

Dapper said:


> It's a 'cheap & cheerful' piece that looks good at first glance but don't look too closely ;-)


True, but you'll be surprised by how many people will notice it. The watch looks good, very similar to the Wilon, a may have to add one to my collection.


----------



## Dapper

rich5665 said:


> True, but you'll be surprised by how many people will notice it.


I wouldn't be surprised at all - it's a striking, very attractive, design :-!


----------



## AOM

Hi everyone. Found these posts in a Google search and register in the forum. Out of curiosity we purchased in ebay a JARAGAR because it claimed to be a tourbillion. We know that even if it is, it is a Chinese copy but wanted to own one and see it.








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Luxury-Swiss-...660355743&po=&ps=63&clkid=7356498489519769875

Notice that at the 6 O'clock position it says Swiss Engineer. Meaning to me that is a swiss clone to a swiss design. Have you ever heared of Swiss Engineer before?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Seele

the "Swiss something" means nothing, and the sellers tend to make all sorts of claim anyway. The manufacturer could put "Swiss Cheese" on it :-d


----------



## mleok

Al, this watch isn't a tourbillion, rather it is an open heart watch, which exposes the motion of the balance wheel. See the following entry on the Chinese watch wiki:

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Open_heart


----------



## AOM

Mleok,

This does not surprise us as the pictures of a Tourbillion are different than this. 
Our intention is to open it up and take pictures of exactly what is inside. 
We read this posting and thought that might be a good conclusion to it. 
A set of pictures of the watch parts. Case and look are not too bad....

Al


----------



## AOM

Seele,

It means something even if is a claim of something they are trying to make..we just have to figure out what the claim is and of course we do not have to agree.....

Al


----------



## Seele

AOM said:


> Seele,
> 
> It means something even if is a claim of something they are trying to make..we just have to figure out what the claim is and of course we do not have to agree.....
> 
> Al


Hi Al,

That is true enough. Still, it is not exactly scrupulously honest on their parts though.


----------



## mleok

You should also attempt to verify if the case is indeed stainless steel, the one I have appears to be some sort of chrome plated pot metal, and one could see this from the casting marks on the inner lugs.

Also, the watch in question is not a chronograph, the two subdials are a day of week, and a 12 hour indicator. I assume one of the push buttons sets the big date display, but I'm not sure about the other.


----------



## Chascomm

AOM said:


> Hi everyone. Found these posts in a Google search and register in the forum. Out of curiosity we purchased in ebay a JARAGAR because it claimed to be a tourbillion. We know that even if it is, it is a Chinese copy but wanted to own one and see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Luxury-Swiss-...660355743&po=&ps=63&clkid=7356498489519769875
> 
> Notice that at the 6 O'clock position it says Swiss Engineer. Meaning to me that is a swiss clone to a swiss design. Have you ever heared of Swiss Engineer before?
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


Perhaps 'Swiss Engineer' is a model name?

The movement looks like a Shanghai 2L27 or something similar. The 3 pushers (one recessed on the left side) are for the day, date and month.

As others have mentioned, this is an open heart movement, not a tourbillon. It's one of the better Chinese open-hearts, with a 10mm balance, which is unusually large for this type of layout.

This case and movement combination is also found in fake Breitlings. The bezel rotates to serve as a slide rule.


----------



## gemologist

:-!I got one a couple weeks ago, I love it. $20 shipping included. About 18 hour power reserve,but is extremely accurate so far. which is about I got the day/date with seperate time zone (moves once an hour)
Things I like:
Styling, Price, Functions

Things I don't like:
Plating on the push buttons, faux leather strap stamped "genuine leather" plastic back, openheart design.
"swiss engineer" Whatever that means.

All annyoing things aside, I think I could be completely honest about these watches and still sell them for $35 
I really want to start carrying these in my store. I don't have any watches, I just have rings, but I would love to be able to give my customers some really unique watches, most of them are unaware that there are watches that don't need batteries o| oh well. But I cannot find any manufacturer info anywhere. Anyone got a line on these things.

I really think they are a great deal, I have my second one on it's way, and I have an Oris and a Sea-Gull (not that they are the same quality, but the value is just as good if not better IMO)


----------



## thedoover

I recently received my first Jaragar from the bay, and paid 2.98 before shipping. It appears to be an homage to an aqua terra possibly? Regardless, it does look nice in person.

However, the seconds hand stops running at times and the mechanism clearly stops through the display back. I dont know much about mechanisms but Im hopeful it just needs some be lubed or something to that effect.


----------



## mnpd

On the issue of those .99 cent Chinese watches automatic watches such as the Fuyates, Feidas which stop running, you'll probably find that the problem involves the watch not autowinding... the mainspring is simply running down. These are the cheapest watches of the lot, usually very large cases on the order of 43mm or so, and which seem to have the low-end Chinese standard movement with a "ventilated' rotor. 


If your watch is stopping, flick it next to your ear and see if you hear the characteristic whine of a selfwinding watch as the rotor completes a good number of revolutions in a second or so. I doubt you'll hear it. On the watches with the transparent back (most have it), turn the watch edgewise and rotate the case. Bet you'll find that the rotor doesn't stay at the bottom due to gravity, but follows the rotation of the watch.

Every single sample of these watches which I've received refuse to autowind, and will stop regardless of how long the are worn on even the most active wrist. I've given a number of these watches to family and friends and they report the same problem... the watches will not autowind. 

At least these watches will crown wind, which is what I must do in order to wear them.


----------



## whatmeworry

My pic isn't as nice as Dapper's, but I just received my white Jaragar and thought it was worth adding it to this thread as it helped me in my decision to buy the watch.









Overall very pleased with it for the money. It certainly has a nice look to it and once I'd replaced the horrible, horrible strap is fun to wear.


----------



## Reno

whatmeworry said:


>


Very nice, WmW |>

I'm awaiting my first Jaragar, a _Cartier Santos_ homage ;-)


----------



## Reno

Reno said:


> I'm awaiting my first Jaragar, a _Cartier Santos_ homage ;-)


Received, and very pleased with it \o/ 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/jaragar-santos-100-^_^-468910.html


----------



## SynMike

I got this Jaragar for about $16 shipped if remember correctly. The case, dial, crystal, and strap all seem to be good quality, but it was running about 20 minutes slow per day when it arrived. Within a day it just simply stopped working. The seller sent a replacement that has been running well. It was running about +30s/day when it arrived. I adjusted it a couple of times and it now runs about +4s from morning to late night on my wrist but gains another +10s over the next 8 hours sitting face up in my drawer overnight. A good deal for the money. I might buy more of this brand.


----------



## ginavon

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*



captain kid said:


> I did a search but couldn't find much on Jaragar watches.|>
> this website is showing both black face and white face styles
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Jewels925
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Jewels925
> 
> 
> Jewels .925----- Famous Brand Styles and No Glue Gems Jewelry at Bonanza - Jewelry & Watches, Fashion, Ha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at the pictures they seem the deal of the century


Hey I found some with white or black faces at this website
Jewels .925----- Famous Brand Styles and No Glue Gems Jewelry at Bonanza - Jewelry & Watches, Fashion, Ha...


----------



## chris.ph

they are a lot cheaper on the bay, ive got the rose gold mech on there and it cost me 18 not 32 quid.youve just got to look thru loads of dross on there milton to find the jaragar watches, i normally put in on the search engine that im looking for a mech for under 30quid and you get a massive list of goer,k&b, k&s and jaragar automatic watches


----------



## vdub007

Dapper said:


> That's my watch & photograph ;-)
> 
> I bought the watch new about four years ago from HK. At the time, there was also a black dial version available. Having received the white one I tried to obtain the black as well but both styles disappeared - despite some searching I've not seen either offered anywhere since.
> The detail and finish on the watch is excellent & it certainly has the appearance of a good quality piece. Much better than a Goer watch that I used to own.
> Timekeeping & reliability have also been very good. It's one of those automatics that springs to life as soon as it's picked up no matter how long it's been lying in the box.
> 
> Two more pics....
> 
> This one shows the lovely guilloche style dial pattern.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......'Swiss Design' on the bottom of the dial.
> 
> .......attractive rotor decoration with oddly offset pivot......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


is this one still available somewhere? i'd like to get my hand on one like this


----------



## boulthamjohnny

vdub007 said:


> is this one still available somewhere? i'd like to get my hand on one like this


I'm starting to learn with these brands that if you see it and like it - buy it. I've been debating over a certain EYKI for months, thought I'd finally treat myself, and suddenly that particular model has dropped off the radar.


----------



## ecthelion

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

You _do_ realize that this thread has been dead for two years, right?


----------



## chris.ph

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

and


----------



## vdub007

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*



ecthelion said:


> You _do_ realize that this thread has been dead for two years, right?


yes i know. just wondering if this model is still available or discontinued


----------



## chris.ph

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

it obviously wasnt dead then if you had a question about it, ive had a look around vdub and i cant find that model, some similar ones but not that model


----------



## ecthelion

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

Classic Mens Black Automatic Mechanical Sub Dials Clock Date Analog Wrist Watch | eBay

A few things (I've owned two of these before, so my sample size when making assessments about this particular watch is admittedly small), in case you were unaware:

1. these are in the same category as Goer, Winner, and other cheapie Chinese brands.
2. only parts of the finish are acceptable; if you don't care about how the movement is finished, then yes, their finish is unexpectedly good (usually, but not always).
3. which brings me to the movement - these watches use the low-grade (possibly garbage-bin quality) Chinese Standard movements with a self-defeating autowinding mechanism directly attached; if one removes the autowinding mechanism from the watch, one gets a far more reliable handwinding watch.
4. they are absolutely not waterproof.
5. as to whether or not they fall apart after a certain amount of time, I've found that the ones that don't last fall apart within the first 1-3 months of regular use; the ones that last longer than that are generally, in my opinion, functional keepers.
6. the "leather" straps on these watches is crap; if you intend to keep the watch for a decent length of time, it is recommended that you change out the strap.
7. glass (both front and caseback) is mineral glass.
8. these kinds of watches are often not tagged by their "brand" name but rather by whatever crazy description their vendors decide to put on them, like "man woman automatic handwind classic luxury chronometer watch."


----------



## ecthelion

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

it would have been wiser to start a new thread; a lot of folks don't read through all posts in a thread, nor do they feel the need to pitch in on an older thread when many things may have changed between the present and when the thread was last active


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*



ecthelion said:


> 6. the "leather" straps on these watches is crap; if you intend to keep the watch for a decent length of time, it is recommended that you change out the strap.


While I don't own any Jaragars, my experience with Fineats and $5 Chinese quartz watches tells me to beware of the springbars also. They bend easily and fail often.



> 8. these kinds of watches are often not tagged by their "brand" name but rather by whatever crazy description their vendors decide to put on them, like "man woman automatic handwind classic luxury chronometer watch."


Indeed. The thing to keep in mind when looking for the cheap mushroom brands is that they are far more often listed for their real or imagined attributes ("Makes you feel like NOBILITY and ROYALTY!") than their actual brand and model names. On Ebay at least, the way to find them is to search wristwatches by ascending price and start throwing out known terms you don't want to see (quartz, etc.) using minus signs in the search text. You cannot rely on them to be categorized correctly by movement, gender, etc. While a mechanical watch is unlikely to be listed as quartz, or a man's watch as a woman's, it's most likely that neither attribute has even been set. (And you'll find plenty of quartz watches classified as mechanical, so the minus sign searches are more accurate anyway.)


----------



## Thrax

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*

I use this search to get the Fineats/Goers/Jaragars/Orkinas/KSes of the world.


----------



## captain kid

*Re: you can find both styles Jaragar watches here*



ecthelion said:


> You _do_ realize that this thread has been dead for two years, right?


Haha indeed. I started this thread when I began being interested in cheap watches.
I never bought a Jaragar although I did buy some other cheap Chinese watches.

Now I have a Seiko black Monster and several G-shocks. (I love G-shocks!)


----------



## Doc J

.


----------



## Doc J

ecthelion said:


> it would have been wiser to start a new thread; a lot of folks don't read through all posts in a thread, nor do they feel the need to pitch in on an older thread when many things may have changed between the present and when the thread was last active


Have to respectfully disagree here... The thread was revived to ask specific followup questions, and so it seems entirely appropriate to ask here re:whether previously mentioned models are still available.


----------



## steveluigi

Hi watch peeps. I have just dived in head first and purchased a 'Jaragar PMW017', white and silver tourbillion automatic for $30 inc shipping. Of course when I say head first I did do a bit of research on reliability etc including looking on here. What I was wondering is if it was not keeping accurate time, how would you regulate it? It look on the pictures that I have sourced that there is a regulator on the top of the tourbillion? how would you get to that? does anyone know?
I am waiting for delivery as I have only just ordered it.
Thank you

Seller image


----------



## Herodotus

It is not a real tourbillion, this is called an 'open heart' watch. To adjust the regulator you would have to remove the back cover, remove the stem, take out the movement.


----------



## Thrax

I love Jaragar watches. I have 3-4, and I'm always impressed with the quality for the money.


----------



## steveluigi

Herodotus said:


> It is not a real tourbillion, this is called an 'open heart' watch. To adjust the regulator you would have to remove the back cover, remove the stem, take out the movement.


Thank you for the info. Just wondered just in case when I get it I may need to adjust it, hopefully not.


----------



## steveluigi

Thrax said:


> I love Jaragar watches. I have 3-4, and I'm always impressed with the quality for the money.


Thank you, that's made feel a little more confident about buying one. They certainly look all the money, can't really complain at $30 all in.


----------



## Piede

steveluigi said:


> Hi watch peeps. I have just dived in head first and purchased a 'Jaragar PMW017', white and silver tourbillion automatic for $30 inc shipping. Of course when I say head first I did do a bit of research on reliability etc including looking on here. What I was wondering is if it was not keeping accurate time, how would you regulate it? It look on the pictures that I have sourced that there is a regulator on the top of the tourbillion? how would you get to that? does anyone know?
> I am waiting for delivery as I have only just ordered it.
> Thank you
> 
> Seller image
> View attachment 957399


This is a nice looking watch. I ordered the same one last year and it keeps pretty decent time, although I have not measured it. I would suggest to change the strap on this one as the original one feels rather cheap and plastic-like (I ordered a saddle leather strap for it which really improves the watch). Don't expect much quality wise, mine is missing its second hand as of lately :-d


----------



## Dirk Dingle

Sorry this pic has already been used. I bought one of these off ebay for silly cheap money and only bought it for bit of fun.
18 months later with regular use it is still going strong and i am well impressed with it. Runs about 5 minutes fast over 3 days however that is no big deal. If the price was 5 times the price i paid i would have been happy!!!! I really like like it's classy expensive looks and actually have come to respect it. I remember the watches made in Hong Kong my Nan use to win at Bingo in the 1970's and give to me, 3 to 6 months before stopping if i was lucky :-( I thought the Jaragar was the modern version but i was wrong


----------



## dkfuel

Dirk Dingle said:


> Sorry this pic has already been used. I bought one of these off ebay for silly cheap money and only bought it for bit of fun.
> 18 months later with regular use it is still going strong and i am well impressed with it. Runs about 5 minutes fast over 3 days however that is no big deal. If the price was 5 times the price i paid i would have been happy!!!! I really like like it's classy expensive looks and actually have come to respect it. I remember the watches made in Hong Kong my Nan use to win at Bingo in the 1970's and give to me, 3 to 6 months before stopping if i was lucky :-( I thought the Jaragar was the modern version but i was wrong


I have that exact watch but with a white face. It is still running after almost a year but unfortunately the date button no longer works. I can push it in but nothing happens. And the date never changes. It will forever be the 12th according to this watch. So for one day each month, it's awesome!


----------



## Will3020

Good bang for the buck. Finish is very good, not water proof and they won't fall apart in six months. I have a couple and love 'em but change the original straps for sure.


----------



## theinterchange

I've been trawling the 'Bay and am wondering, what [reputable] seller has the best price going on the white dialed Monaco homage? I'm eying one that's $20.99 with free economy shipping. Is there a better deal to be had? I'm having a time finding listings for the watch at all, so I'm liable to be missing a better deal.

Thanks in advance!

Randy


----------



## Slow*Jim

I've noticed 'supermallchi99' seems to have the best Jaragar prices but not sure if he has that particular model at the moment


----------



## theinterchange

Slow*Jim said:


> I've noticed 'supermallchi99' seems to have the best Jaragar prices but not sure if he has that particular model at the moment


Thanks! Having a look through their listings. Nothing so far, but I have seen a couple of Jaragars I've never seen before. [If that two tone Daytona homage had of been not two tone, I'd have jumped at it!]

Randy

P.S Nope, no Monaco... but I am loath to admit I added one of their sub $10 quartzes to my watch list.


----------



## Unikagen

There you go:

New Square Date Mens Automatic Mechanical Multi Function Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


----------



## theinterchange

Negakinu said:


> There you go:
> 
> New Square Date Mens Automatic Mechanical Multi Function Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


That's the very one I've been watching!  It's not as if the price is outrageous, I may as well just take the plunge.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AMRAFA

First post 
Was on a craze, bid $3 on dozens of free shipping watches on epay. Felt so bad winning the pseudo tourbillon that i got the $11 'buy it now' automatic "winner" watch to justify the posting!!! So pleased to barely legit jaragar name from the pics and goofle it. I ordered a watch tool set also, and cant wait to use it.
Im dreaming, first thing is to remove the auto movement rotator...


----------



## linsook

Negakinu said:


> There you go:
> 
> New Square Date Mens Automatic Mechanical Multi Function Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


Oh, wow, I'm really digging that retro, automotive instrument panel look to it.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

AMRAFA said:


> First post
> Was on a craze, bid $3 on dozens of free shipping watches on epay. Felt so bad winning the pseudo tourbillon that i got the $11 'buy it now' automatic "winner" watch to justify the posting!!! So pleased to barely legit jaragar name from the pics and goofle it. I ordered a watch tool set also, and cant wait to use it.
> Im dreaming, first thing is to remove the auto movement rotator...


Don't be too quick to remove the rotor. Some of these cheap watches actually use the 'magic lever' type aurtomatic system and they work perfectly.
when you get the watch; post some pics here and we can help you determine which system the watch has


----------



## AMRAFA

Thanks pawl buster for the advise, there is so much to learn.
I just got a letter from epay regarding some mum with a one year old forgot to include the postage!?
Last night i lost a bid on another one but was given a second chance offer. $8 that i bid. So then i imagined i had two. I thought two is good, one to fiddle with IF its possible to fiddle..
I offered to pay $5 extra like how much i paid for that other one, oh dear thats also wrong. Its the same watch. Would i mind if they refund that money as well as these watches cost alot!%&$#@ 

" 121074447985 .Dear,the price of the item 121076595108 is also wrong. The watch really costs us a lot. The total watch is sold for US37.44 originally. Dear, would you mind our giving you full refund for these two items? We're so sorry but we sincrely hope you understand."

Both items are marked as posted? 
I did make an offer on another similar type jaragar in arabic numbers for $21 and prolly appreciate it more..
I will try to post pics after the slow boat from china..

Pliz give 5starr..

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AMRAFA

This jaragar i thought i had two of.
They offered me 10% discount at $30? Then add 2.99 postage!
I think im watching same or similar jaragars elsewhere for $22 delivered.
This the 'invictaresque' winner i bouggt for $12 delivered. 
Im really interested in the movements in these. If this the wrong topic to post this then im sorry.
The next post has the jarajar i offered $24 delivered then all a sudden my 'dear friend' seller seem to have dropped off the face of the earth...


----------



## AMRAFA

Not the best looking jaragar, but it has scolloped rotor. There is some interest in another, parallel lines on rotor, but priced over $36 defeats comparing jars to used quality autos flooding the lists also.
If this has the better movement than the others then i would want it. Still waiting for the manager.
Full price $31 delivered.


----------



## Willy320

Jaragar panda red :


Jaragar :


Jaragar timewalker : (i wait black model too)


Jaragar monaco white :


Jaragar monaco black :


----------



## fjh

Willy320 said:


> Jaragar panda red :


Lovely watch, do you have a link to purchase that? Thanks!


----------



## Willy320

sorry for the late...
see here :


on aliexpress,ebay...,tape jaragar red for exemple


----------



## mpvick

you can buy almost most of the watches mentioned here on miniinthebox.com and lightinthebox.com


----------



## watchninjakey

I've been wearing this Jaragar PMW017 for a week now. Keeps good time, looks really good for a $30 shipped watch. Calendar, date, year, and month work.

The automatic winding works perfectly too.


----------



## olliegrace

I have just come along this thread, and have just realised its a very old thread, I have got numerous Jaragar watches for my husband and he loves them...totally team 'Jaragar' which is amazing as he is a total Watch collector lol. His newest one is a big bang style Jaragar, everyone seems to comment on it 
Very impressed with the quality of these Chinese watches, the quality and finish is very impressive


----------



## watchninjakey

Just got the Jaragar Monaco the other day. I think that is what it's called.
Love the way it looks. Waiting for a black leather band to replace the bracelet.


----------



## Joeri35

watchninjakey said:


> I've been wearing this Jaragar PMW017 for a week now. Keeps good time, looks really good for a $30 shipped watch. Calendar, date, year, and month work.
> 
> The automatic winding works perfectly too.


I really like the style of that one! How's the finish of the chrome? The finish on my Jaragar Monaco was Moderate at best, but then again, it was only $20 
and what's the latest year on the watch? I see pictures of the watch stating 2009, yours (of course) is on 2013, but do you know how much longer it can be accurate?

Thanks!
Joeri


----------



## watchninjakey

Joeri35 said:


> I really like the style of that one! How's the finish of the chrome? The finish on my Jaragar Monaco was Moderate at best, but then again, it was only $20
> and what's the latest year on the watch? I see pictures of the watch stating 2009, yours (of course) is on 2013, but do you know how much longer it can be accurate?
> 
> Thanks!
> Joeri


Yea i really like the style of this watch. The year on the one i have starts at 2008 and ends at 2018. Honestly i will be extremely happy with it if it lasts for a year or so. The quality of the chrome is decent. In person looks really good, finish is clean. I wear this one the most out of all the cheap chinese mechanical watches i have, and it's doing very well. Not even one scratch on the glass or the chrome as of yet.


----------



## Joeri35

watchninjakey said:


> Yea i really like the style of this watch. The year on the one i have starts at 2008 and ends at 2018. Honestly i will be extremely happy with it if it lasts for a year or so. The quality of the chrome is decent. In person looks really good, finish is clean. I wear this one the most out of all the cheap chinese mechanical watches i have, and it's doing very well. Not even one scratch on the glass or the chrome as of yet.


I was hoping for a negative review so I wouldn't have to buy it haha

Now it's on my watchlist again


----------



## watchninjakey

Joeri35 said:


> I was hoping for a negative review so I wouldn't have to buy it haha
> 
> Now it's on my watchlist again


Haha nice. The quality of this one is better than the Monaco. The orange stubs on the corners are lose on mine.


----------



## Monacolover

They're crap. The movements are junk, the fit and finish is even lower than subpar. I bought one and returned it the same day, the date/time setting broke as soon as I started to set the time. Stay away from these watches.


----------



## Monacolover

I got the Big Bang homage by Jaragar and it was complete junk. It broke five minutes after I received it, The date/time broke so I could not set the time or date. They advertise it as being a 41mm case. Nope, more like 45mm. The rubber strap fit terribly. Worst thing to come out of China since Communism. I should have known as they are only 20-30 buck watches. Their chronographs aren't even true chronographs. Complete ripoff. I even left the office at lunch so I could take it down to the UPS drop off and boot it back to Amazon and be done with it. I've been a watch collector for twenty five years, and I don't think I've ever seen a poorer quality watch in my life. Until now.


----------



## Joeri35

Monacolover said:


> I got the Big Bang homage by Jaragar and it was complete junk. It broke five minutes after I received it, The date/time broke so I could not set the time or date. They advertise it as being a 41mm case. Nope, more like 45mm. The rubber strap fit terribly. Worst thing to come out of China since Communism. I should have known as they are only 20-30 buck watches. Their chronographs aren't even true chronographs. Complete ripoff. I even left the office at lunch so I could take it down to the UPS drop off and boot it back to Amazon and be done with it. I've been a watch collector for twenty five years, and I don't think I've ever seen a poorer quality watch in my life. Until now.


Like you said, they're only $20-$30  The percentage of breakdowns in the first week (or DOA) is quite high, but my experience is that if they make it through the first week, they'll make it through the first year. After that, all is a bonus 

Oh, and the straps are rubbish, no denying that hahaha. Then again, if you're a collector, chances are you'll have plenty of decent straps in a drawer somewhere. I know I do


----------



## dillm2

Monacolover said:


> I got the Big Bang homage by Jaragar and it was complete junk. It broke five minutes after I received it, The date/time broke so I could not set the time or date. They advertise it as being a 41mm case. Nope, more like 45mm. The rubber strap fit terribly. Worst thing to come out of China since Communism. I should have known as they are only 20-30 buck watches. Their chronographs aren't even true chronographs. Complete ripoff. I even left the office at lunch so I could take it down to the UPS drop off and boot it back to Amazon and be done with it. I've been a watch collector for twenty five years, and I don't think I've ever seen a poorer quality watch in my life. Until now.


Hi I have got a dozen of these watches and they work fine I have received only two dud s have received an IMMEDIATE refund for the dud watches and did not have to return the watch 
I have also bought dud PULSAR and Sekonda chrono watches and had real problems getting a replacements


----------



## yoqueco

Hi, I'am kind of new around here... I have just bought a few Jaragar watches form chinese sellers. Very good quality/price ratio. I have a question: some of these wathches have luminescent parts. I am a little worried about the luminescent substance on these wathces. I assume there is NO longer any trace of radiactive substance on any modern watches. I assume all this watches use Luminova like materials on luminescent parts. What do you know about this? Thank you.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

yoqueco said:


> Hi, I'am kind of new around here... I have just bought a few Jaragar watches form chinese sellers. Very good quality/price ratio. I have a question: some of these wathches have luminescent parts. I am a little worried about the luminescent substance on these wathces. I assume there is NO longer any trace of radiactive substance on any modern watches. I assume all this watches use Luminova like materials on luminescent parts. What do you know about this? Thank you.


Correct. None of those watches will have any radioactive lume. For your peace of mind, this is easy to verify by leaving the watch in a drawer in a darkened room and opening it in complete darkness after a day has passed. Photoluminescent markers will be completely discharged by that time.

The only remaining radioactive lume in common use comes in tubes and capsules which contain tritum gas. Watches containing tritium will generally be well marked and advertized, as radioactive lume remains a desirable feature to many, and the capsules and tubes are generally easy to spot (do a Google image search for some photos if you need to familiarize yourself with how they look). Few tritium lumed watches will be found below $100.


----------



## yoqueco

Thank you so much, for your answer.


----------



## Astraeus

Colour me stupid, but I could use some help 'reading' my Jaragar Daytona, a.k.a. The Daytonator:










The subdial on the left is the day of the week, right? The one on the right is the day of the month, I suppose. But what does the bottom subdial try to indicate?


----------



## Joeri35

Astraeus said:


> Colour me stupid, but I could use some help 'reading' my Jaragar Daytona, a.k.a. The Daytonator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subdial on the left is the day of the week, right? The one on the right is the day of the month, I suppose. But what does the bottom subdial try to indicate?


that's your 24h dial to show you if it's am or pm. you can also look out the window


----------



## Astraeus

Joeri35 said:


> that's your 24h dial to show you if it's am or pm. you can also look out the window


Cheers for clearing that up. I knew it was going to be simple. But that simple?


----------



## Joeri35

Astraeus said:


> Cheers for clearing that up. I knew it was going to be simple. But that simple?


No problem! Got the same setup on a number of my cheaper watches. I like the chronograph-look 

Enjoy!


----------



## Astraeus

Speaking of '24h'...










... the power reserve on my Jaragar has not yet impressed me. I have yet to measure it exactly, but according to my observation it doesn't exceed 12 hours.


----------



## ltwo

Banggood (weird name but they're reliable the 2 times I've bought off them [not watches] and shipping is not too bad) have a sale on Jaragar watches now. Some of the stuff looks pretty good.








Really like the white and blue here but worried that 45mm is too big for me (my wrist is about 6.7inches)








These are very nice too and at a comfortable 40mm.

So are Jaragar watches generally decent quality?


----------



## Richmondmike

I am really happy with mine, had a lot of compliments on them and both have great power reserves, IF you hand wind them and don't rely in the rotor!


----------



## ltwo

Richmondmike said:


> I am really happy with mine, had a lot of compliments on them and both have great power reserves, IF you hand wind them and don't rely in the rotor!


Is that by rotating the crown?


----------



## Richmondmike

ltwo said:


> Is that by rotating the crown?


Yes, with the crown in the 'in position' you can rotate it to wind the mechanism. Wearing all day gave me a power reserve of 5 hours, but twenty winds each morning keeps it going all day on the shelf.


----------



## watchninjakey

I have 2 Jaragar watches and i am very happy with them.

This one caught my eye on banggood. Might order it.


----------



## ltwo

Anyone with the Jaragar "Timewalker" know what size strap it uses? I just ordered my watch and would like to order a decent strap for it as well.


----------



## Pointman

This is going to be the thread of the undead! 

New guy here and just got into automatics myself, picking up a few budget "affordables' to test out. About 2 years ago, my wife bought a GOER and an Ouyawei Automatic, but now I'm looking at my first Chinese automatic, and torn between a Ouyawei or Jaragar.

I was looking online and have only found one selling online with this particular model...can anyone help me find the model number or other retailer? I really like that bezel design and reminds me of the ones found on a Harbormaster Genoa.


----------



## Mantequilla

I see some of these Jaragar watches have a number display that looks like a date display, except for it showing a higher number than 31. Like you can see on the picture below, it says '39'. What do these numbers represent?


----------



## Thrax

It's the date display. It's just dumb. Lots of movements go past 31 days, though. IIRC, there's a Mondaine watch that goes up to 36 days.


----------



## James Haury

Mantequilla said:


> I see some of these Jaragar watches have a number display that looks like a date display, except for it showing a higher number than 31. Like you can see on the picture below, it says '39'. What do these numbers represent?
> View attachment 1576914


The 39th day of the month.Though no earth month is longer than 31 days it has the capability to measure more than that>perhaps they are planning for extraterrestrial markets.


----------



## alfonsodeguzman

I saw this Jaragar army-style W483 for under US$30 from <allgo2buy.com>. If you know anything about this seller please share the info. Before I pull the trigger. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kl884347

Hi,
Really new here, but could you tell me where you got the one on top? I've been searching online and all of the ones I've seen have a metal band and I prefer the carbon fiber look leather band.
Thanks!



Richmondmike said:


> I am really happy with mine, had a lot of compliments on them and both have great power reserves, IF you hand
> wind them and don't rely in the rotor!


----------



## Richmondmike

kl884347 said:


> Hi,
> Really new here, but could you tell me where you got the one on top? I've been searching online and all of the ones I've seen have a metal band and I prefer the carbon fiber look leather band.
> Thanks!


Strap is by Geckota, watch is from eBay


----------



## kl884347

Ah thanks!


----------



## wirp2

Stay away from allgo2buy seller. I have lost 20 $ with them, I bought a watch but I haven't received anything.


----------



## HoustonReal

Astraeus said:


> Speaking of '24h'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the power reserve on my Jaragar has not yet impressed me. I have yet to measure it exactly, but according to my observation it doesn't exceed 12 hours.


I made the same assumption about my Kronen & Sohne, but once I figured out it could be hand-wound, the 30 hour stated reserve seems realistic. Many of these Chinese "automatic" watches are weak self-winders. I can hear it winding when shaken, but I was only getting 8 to 12 hours reserve until I started hand winding.


----------



## MichaelKnight

Hi there;
I know that *Jaragar* watches are in discussion here, but since we are talking about chinese watches, what do you people, think about *EYKI* watches?
I've got three *Eyki Overfly* and i'm very pleased with each one of them. 
By the way, i have one* Winner* watch and is a totally crap..., didn't autowind and the supposed metal, rusted after a few days of use ...


----------



## loversbracelets

alfonsodeguzman said:


> I saw this Jaragar army-style W483 for under US$30 from <allgo2buy.com>. If you know anything about this seller please share the info. Before I pull the trigger. Thanks in advance.


I pay for one Jaragar watch but they didnt arived. The shop is not responding to my emails. Dont buy from allgo2buy.com


----------



## pandahill

MichaelKnight said:


> Hi there;
> I know that *Jaragar* watches are in discussion here, but since we are talking about chinese watches, what do you people, think about *EYKI* watches?
> I've got three *Eyki Overfly* and i'm very pleased with each one of them.
> By the way, i have one* Winner* watch and is a totally crap..., didn't autowind and the supposed metal, rusted after a few days of use ...


I don't own any Jarager, but I do have three Eyki. I have had two of them for 2 years and one for one year, all three work perfect, look 10 times their value and are much loved


----------



## pandahill

Do Jarager and Forsining or MCE come from the same factories or use same movements? They all look pretty much the same underpinnings in photos


----------



## bsshog40

I decided to resurrect this thread again. I got this used for about $15 including shipping. I actually liked the looks of it. Haven't tested it for a lengthy period but works fine. I always like to remove the backs of any watch I buy to see whats inside. Lol At least it has more than 1 jewel as most these chinese watches have. I think I counted 3. Lol


----------



## mynewticktock

I have these in my collection  both Jaragar


----------



## Dutkowski

The Jaragar Factory (or factories) are producing higher and higher quality as time goes on.
It used to be the weight of the Auto Rotor was not heavy enough so many had to hand wind often.
DOA arrivals were quite common - NO LONGER.
The straps USED TO BE second rate.
But Now ~ 

The Watches that spend the most "Wrist Time" on me are Jaragar !


----------



## Chascomm

bsshog40 said:


> Lol At least it has more than 1 jewel as most these chinese watches have. I think I counted 3. Lol


Can you show me any example of a Chinese mechanical watch with only 1 jewel? I think you have some misconceptions about Chinese watches.

(By the way, your watch has 23 jewels)


----------



## HoustonReal

Joeri35 said:


> that's your 24h dial to show you if it's am or pm. you can also look out the window


The 24h dial also helps in setting the watch, since AM and PM are important for correct date activation. Since an automatic watch like this can stop, it's nice to know whether the movement stopped 2 hours or 14 hours ago.


----------



## pandahill

Any way of telling which watches are new tech and which watches to avoid? Are they different movements or just the new ones are made with better QC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40

Chascomm said:


> Can you show me any example of a Chinese mechanical watch with only 1 jewel? I think you have some misconceptions about Chinese watches.
> 
> (By the way, your watch has 23 jewels)


Actually I have a very very cheap seiko 360 that has 1 jewel. Lol I can't find anywhere on my watch where it says 23 jewels. Where did you get this info from? As stated, I bought it used with no paperwork. I just liked the looks of it. 
Bobby


----------



## Chascomm

bsshog40 said:


> Actually I have a very very cheap seiko 360 that has 1 jewel. Lol


That's not a Chinese mechanical watch though. Oh, wait... Do you mean like a Feiko 'Seiko', as in a 1970s Hong Kong 'ASEIKON' watch with the 'A' and the 'N' removed? Those always have a 1 jewel Swiss parts movement, not Chinese. 1 jewel movements are very much a Swiss thing. Before the mid-1980s there was really no contact between the Chinese and Hong Kong watch industries.


> I can't find anywhere on my watch where it says 23 jewels. Where did you get this info from?


Observation.

The hand-winding base movement has 17 jewels. In your photo you can see a jewel for the pallet lever, and the escape wheel profile matches that on a jewelled-lever (not that anybody has made pin-lever movements for decades now), so this is not a part-jewelled movement (not that any such thing was made on the 'Tongji' design). You photo also shows that the wheels in the auto-winding module are jewelled, so that's another 6 jewels. This is also standard practice for this design. So although it is no possible to be entirely sure which factory made this movement (many factories have made the Tongji design), we can be reasonably sure that it has at least 23 jewels. A better quality version might have 25 jewels (with jewels for the mainspring barrel and arbor). Those made by the Shanghai watch factory have 35 jewels, but that always gets marked on the dial because '35 jewels' looks impressive.


> I just liked the looks of it.


And it does look good. How do you find that strap? Comfortable?


----------



## bsshog40

Chascomm said:


> That's not a Chinese mechanical watch though. Oh, wait... Do you mean like a Feiko 'Seiko', as in a 1970s Hong Kong 'ASEIKON' watch with the 'A' and the 'N' removed? Those always have a 1 jewel Swiss parts movement, not Chinese. 1 jewel movements are very much a Swiss thing. Before the mid-1980s there was really no contact between the Chinese and Hong Kong watch industries.
> Observation.
> 
> The hand-winding base movement has 17 jewels. In your photo you can see a jewel for the pallet lever, and the escape wheel profile matches that on a jewelled-lever (not that anybody has made pin-lever movements for decades now), so this is not a part-jewelled movement (not that any such thing was made on the 'Tongji' design). You photo also shows that the wheels in the auto-winding module are jewelled, so that's another 6 jewels. This is also standard practice for this design. So although it is no possible to be entirely sure which factory made this movement (many factories have made the Tongji design), we can be reasonably sure that it has at least 23 jewels. A better quality version might have 25 jewels (with jewels for the mainspring barrel and arbor). Those made by the Shanghai watch factory have 35 jewels, but that always gets marked on the dial because '35 jewels' looks impressive.
> And it does look good. How do you find that strap? Comfortable?


Great info, thanks. I mostly wear my work watch, but when I wore it after I got it, band felt alright. The band seems to be a very durable band, kind of like my tough solar casio.


----------



## seadial

I just ordered this one purely on its looks and the slide rule style bezel https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292172119621 







I was looking at the new Dan Henry 1972, but this watch caught my eye in the "you may be interested in etc" listing on eBay and it is a tenth of the price, and maybe the quality as well ($350 versus $33), but as long as it keeps reasonable time I will be happy.


----------



## Casertano69

seadial said:


> I just ordered this one purely on its looks and the slide rule style bezel https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292172119621
> View attachment 13651263
> 
> I was looking at the new Dan Henry 1972, but this watch caught my eye in the "you may be interested in etc" listing on eBay and it is a tenth of the price, and maybe the quality as well ($350 versus $33), but as long as it keeps reasonable time I will be happy.


And are you happy?..does the watch work well?...or you noticed sudden stop while is on your wrist or low charge?


----------



## Paganizonda51

I got one of these Jaragar Breitling hommages for my father. The watch looks good as long as you stay far from it. You can actually use the slide rule to make some calculus. But it keeps terrible time. It runs at almost +1 minute per day, and the power reserve is not strong enough to spend the evening and the night without stopping...


----------



## Casertano69

Paganizonda51 said:


> I got one of these Jaragar Breitling hommages for my father. The watch looks good as long as you stay far from it. You can actually use the slide rule to make some calculus. But it keeps terrible time. It runs at almost +1 minute per day, and the power reserve is not strong enough to spend the evening and the night without stopping...


I also got a "Breitling"Jaragar,it stopped every 15-30 minutes,and out of my wrist after 2-3 hours it was stuck....terrible watch,I don't understand why they don't check the watches before selling them...why they don't use(at least)seagull movements instead using basic Tongji...doing so,in future none will buy their watches no longer


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Casertano69 said:


> I also got a "Breitling"Jaragar,it stopped every 15-30 minutes,and out of my wrist after 2-3 hours it was stuck....terrible watch,I don't understand why they don't check the watches before selling them...why they don't use(at least)seagull movements instead using basic Tongji...doing so,in future none will buy their watches no longer


You get what you pay for.

What are you expecting from a $25 watch?


----------



## Casertano69

Monkey_like_watch said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> What are you expecting from a $25 watch?


Of course dear friend,I know what I'm buying...it's only to do a discussion...


----------



## Casertano69

In any case, I don't understand why these (often/very often) defective watches continue to be sold,why there is no quality control in the factory before being sold?, and Why the sellers do not complain with factory?,Why they do not withdraw them from the trade-market...continuing to sell junk watches such as (Jaragar / Winner) is a kind of scam for me...at least,at least why they don't use SeaGull/Japanese movements...


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Casertano69 said:


> In any case, I don't understand why these (often/very often) defective watches continue to be sold,why there is no quality control in the factory before being sold?, and Why the sellers do not complain with factory?,Why they do not withdraw them from the trade-market...continuing to sell junk watches such as (Jaragar / Winner) is a kind of scam for me...at least,at least why they don't use SeaGull/Japanese movements...


Caveat Emptor! (Buyer beware!)

First:
There are some business people in the world that think, "If you believe the lie then it is your own fault." Think about that.

Second:
They sell junk watches because people keep buying junk watches. Check out the "Cheap Watch Forum" here on WUS. It gets a ton of traffic because so many people are "looking for the cheap deal."

Third:
Sea-Gull/Japanese movements cost so much more than tongqi movements. FYI, I can buy tongqi movements all day long on Taobao for around 3usd each. They are even cheaper when you buy them in bulk.


----------



## Casertano69

Now,I understand...the world is full of idiots who buy junk chinese watches...


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Casertano69 said:


> Now,I understand...the world is full of idiots who buy junk chinese watches...


Haha!
I wouldn't call them "idiots"; there are just people who want to buy cheap watches for whatever reason.

BTW, there is a big difference between ignorance and stupidity. 
For example, one of my colleagues had purchased a fake name brand watch in China before I met him. I told him about why buying fakes in China is contributing to organized crime and human trafficking.
He got rid of the fake watch; now he wears a new Sea-Gull that I found for him, and he also wears a watch that I made for him using a Shanghai 7120 movement and parts I found on Taobao.


----------



## Watchaficionado5

Yes, cheaper is better than buying counterfeit


----------



## Casertano69

Watchaficionado5 said:


> Yes, cheaper is better than buying counterfeit


It's better to buy(at this point)good chinese watches no cheaper...what's the sense to buy cheaper chinese watches that very often are defective?...you buy one good..


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Casertano69 said:


> It's better to buy(at this point)good chinese watches no cheaper...what's the sense to buy cheaper chinese watches that very often are defective?...you buy one good..


This is great advise. I agree 100%. I have had zero issues with the new Sea-Gull watches I have purchased. I will add vintage Chinese watches as a good purchase too.


----------



## Paganizonda51

Well, I bought it because I was curious. But my father actually likes it, he wears it once in a while. 

You know at that price that you don't buy a high quality watch. It keeps an OK time if you wear it only one day. As I said, it looks good if you don't stare at it to closely. I think these are a pretty fun choice, if you are aware of what you're buying.


----------



## seadial

seadial said:


> I just ordered this one purely on its looks and the slide rule style bezel https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292172119621
> View attachment 13651263
> 
> I was looking at the new Dan Henry 1972, but this watch caught my eye in the "you may be interested in etc" listing on eBay and it is a tenth of the price, and maybe the quality as well ($350 versus $33), but as long as it keeps reasonable time I will be happy.


A member asked me about this watch and I wondered where I had written about it until I rediscovered this thread. These watches look nice at a glance, but use cheap construction to keep the prices low, for example those stainless steel cases are bar the caseback plated zinc alloy. Searching recently this same watch can still be bought, but they have now doubled the price! Mainly purchased to check out what you got for the money and whether it truly matched its advert photos.

See for yourselves, but my guess is once the plating wears both watch and bracelet will look very ordinary. However it gives you the look and feel that may inspire a search for a better version at many multiples of the price and with improved cosmetic and functional durability. The current advertising for this watch reveals the specs if you look closely, when I bought mine this was not stated, but I guessed as much.


----------



## HoustonReal

Since this post was just resurrected, Jaragar is owned by Forsining, along with Winner and T-Winner. They are the bottom end of the market for Chinese mechanical watches. Most models contain some version of Tongji (Chinese Standard Movement), and the automatics won't autowind well enough to keep the watch running overnight. I have seen a few models that use a nicer, Shanghai Watch Factory caliber. I'm not sure if they have any steel cased watches, because everything I've seen have alloy cases. With regular wear, the lifespan of these watches will usually be measured in month, not years.






广州瑞雪表业有限公司







www.forsining.com


----------

